# Firestorm



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

I was playing around starting up the Ole Smokey B-B-Que the other day and caught this shot of the fire. Did some PP in PS and thought it made a neat abstract....CC's always welcome...thanks










http://www.photochimps.com/pp/data/781/medium/Firestorm_II.jpg


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I like it. come to look again and I still like it, even more.


----------



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

invisible fire. nice capture


----------



## specker (Apr 9, 2005)

I love it!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very Nice capture....


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

A truly hot picture!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I like it a lot. The whole image just works, the frame, the crop, and the title. Nice work Mike !!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Outstanding Mike!!! Curious what shutter speed you used to freeze it...

Now stop playing with fire


----------



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments. Rusty, it was shot with the 70-200 @2.8 1/3000. (By the way...the hamburgers were great...LOL)


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

wow, that is really 2cool


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Good job, Mike.


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

A really nice abstract! Cool.
SH


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Frame it and sell it...It is plenty good enough!

regards, Rich


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

that's super hot


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I still like it...I'll have to check back again in a few days... :rotfl:


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i'm glad the hamburgers were good. that's a stunning abstract. i love the framing and the title. great photo Captain Mike. (it's wonderful to see you posting!)

rosesm


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey Karen, how was your little vacation?


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Donnie Hayden said:


> Hey Karen, how was your little vacation?


it was great, thanks for asking. i've put some pics up in the photographic journal.

i've gone through nearly half my photos today. i'm about ready for another holiday


----------



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the nice comments on this shot. Russell Brown and I were talking this afternoon on how much fun it is when a composition comes out somewhat the way it was planned. Here's the story on this one....
My wife and I were at Lake Ray Hubbard up in the Dallas area. I had taken the 70-200 lens and a tripod hoping to get some wildlife shots. Well, that didn't work out so as I was starting the fire to grill some burgers, the flames were making some wild designs. I thought it would be neat to freeze some of the action and make the flame float in space. I grabbed the camera and set it on aperture priority @ 2.8 to isolate the flame from the background. It was also getting dark so I set the ISO to 400. I took about 30 shots of the flame before it lost it's magic and all I had left were coals.
When I reviewed the shots later, I liked the shape of this frame the best. However, I could see the rim of the BBQ pit and a little background clutter. I took the shot to PS to darken the blacks, do some selective cloning, and sharpened the flame. The resulting picture was the picture I had set out to accomplish. (here is the original shot before PS). Russel, I hope this answers your question about how this shot came about. LOL.

Karen, if I remember, your last vacation was to the States...where did you go this year??


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

see, now that's why i say never chuck any photos out. 

Mike, my husband and i went to the Nelson region which is at the top of the South Island of New Zealand. we hadn't been there before and spent four days just travelling around and exploring the countryside and whatever took our fancy. it was wonderful. very beautiful part of the country. 

rosesm


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

Beautiful!!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the explanation, Mike. I just went back and checked it out again. You really did a good job.
MIke


----------

